# jpeg



## powerplus (Oct 6, 2014)

hi

i have been trying to put some jpeg pictures on here but even though they are small it wont allow me
and says internal server error

any help

barry


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

They are not small enough.... ( the file that is )

No matter what the instructions say to upload an attachment the picture file needs to be smaller than 124kb.


Or host the picture off site.


Mike


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Spykal is correct, if you open a photobucket or similar account (foc) you can post them direct to MHF from there by using the option and putting that into the dropdown option from the "post Reply" at the top of the page, not the "Quick reply" from the bottom of the page.

Dave


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Mine upload directly from Windows 7 if I use the 'resize' feature in 'Pictures'.


----------



## daffodil (Aug 7, 2014)

Talk to barryd he is an expert and for a crate or two of leffe you would get his undivided attention,if he has the time

he helped me stacks


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

If you can't host your photos with photobucket or similar then its sometimes worth using the Windows snipping tool, chances are you might already have it on your system...

http://windows.microsoft.com/en-gb/windows/use-snipping-tool-capture-screen-shots#1TC=windows-7

Snip the screeshot to a smaller size, save it to 'my pictures' then hover your cursor over the item and it will show the size in kb's. You'll get used to cropping until its under the magic 124kb size with use. Then attach the image to the post in the normal way.
Quick and easy and works for me.

Pete


----------



## powerplus (Oct 6, 2014)

*all done*

just tried 
and works sort of i had to make a post then edit the post to be able to add attachments

thanks
barry


----------



## prof20 (Jan 11, 2007)

You're getting there Barry.

Is that a Flathead Classic, around 1936?

Roger


----------



## ThePrisoner (Jan 13, 2009)

> peejay"]If you can't host your photos with photobucket or similar then its sometimes worth using the Windows snipping tool, chances are you might already have it on your system...
> 
> http://windows.microsoft.com/en-gb/windows/use-snipping-tool-capture-screen-shots#1TC=windows-7
> 
> ...


Well I'll go to the foot of our stairs. Ta for that.


----------



## powerplus (Oct 6, 2014)

hi yes 1934 1200cc

just sold it to holland 

put money in a euro account to finance our travels

i will try post some this pictures evening

barry


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Some more information in this thread here. http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-243465-days0-orderasc-0.html

The info on pages 2-4 explains all about it.


----------

